

Universal problem solving flowchart  - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2012/11/universal-problem-solving-flowchart-for-programmers/

======
duiker101
While I know a lot of people do it, I think this is a terrible, terrible,
terrible advice. You inspire people to became copypaste programmers, which is
not a very good thing. Googling is fine, but using random code with random
tweaks in production code is one of the worst things you can do. "How does
this work?" "I don't know I found it on SO and changed some variables!"
"So...how do we fix/improve it?"

This sort of behaviour will not only produce bad code but also will limit your
mind, being able to solve problems is probably on of the main abilities of a
programmer. If your rely on google you will not keep your mind trained! And
what if google one day does not have the answer?

Don't get me wrong finding code on google can help but it's far from the
universal problem solving! Better googling some documentation!

